# Joining the Beretta Family with my New PX4!!!



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

I had a Taurus PT 917 CS (a one inch shorter version of the PT 92/Beretta 92) for month or so. It being the stainless edition, it was a very attractive gun. However, I was simply unhappy with it. The gun was sold to me with the barrel shifted, very noticeably, to the left. It continuously shot to the left of POA, no matter how it was shot or who shot it. Besides that, it was too clunky for my taste. Instead of dealing with Taurus' spotty customer service and not having it for what could be months, just to get back a gun I wasn't terribly content with, I took it in to my local Cabela's and sold it. 

Soon I will join the Beretta family. I pick up my new 9MM PX4 model F, in a few days!! I am super excited. I have not had the chance to shoot it yet. None of the shooting ranges had any available. I have held it. I love the feel. It definitely feels more comfortable to hold, versus the 917. The trigger pull and action seems much smoother. 

Can anyone tell me if there are anythings I should know about this pistol, before I pick it up. I am not locked in yet.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

You will love the PX4. Just make sure to clean and oil the gun before your first range trip.

Also, for some reason, every PX4 9mm mag I have gotten NEW - the follower seems to stick the first time ya load it, unless you disassemble the mag and just wipe down the inside of it. Reassemble, and it doesn't happen. I just use an old wrap that I keep in my range bag. I don't ad any oil other than what's built up on the rag over years


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The only problem I see is that you will become too attached to it and want to shoot it every time you get the chance.


----------



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

@ALL: NICE!! Thanks guys. 

@Shipwreck: Aren't the mags the sam as the 92 mags?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

No, the PX4 mags are not interchangeable with the 92 mags and vis-versa, however, all PX4 mags will interchange with the three models in that caliber, except of course the 13 round subcompact mag won't fit the compact or fullsize models..


----------



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

denner said:


> No, the PX4 mags are not interchangeable with the 92 mags and vis-versa, however, all PX4 mags will interchange with the three models in that caliber, except of course the 13 round subcompact mag won't fit the compact or fullsize models..


Ah. Ok. Thanks again.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Correct - the mags are different. PX4 mags won't even insert all the way into a 92


----------



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

Well, I do have a mag left over from my Taurus PT 917. It has the release more forward than the Beretta 92. I get two mags with the PX4. But, I am going try that one out. I'll give you all and update as to of it works or not. it probably won't. But, hey. If I an save some $$'s, that would rock.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I can promise you that it will not.


----------



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

Just got home with my new PX4! I'm so excited. Can't wait to get her out to the range!! 

You were correct. No chance at all for a fit. It's all good though. It came with two 17 round mags. Plus, I am sending in the forms for the free PX4 holster.


----------



## BerettaPX4sub9mm (Aug 14, 2011)

What is this about a free PX4 holster? from who? I just brought a PX4 I want free holster


----------

